# A Street Cat named Bob



## Nan

I'm a couple chapters into this and am really enjoying it.

Amazon.com: A Street Cat Named Bob eBook: James Bowen: Kindle Store


----------



## cinderflower

i was about to congratulate you on how clever that title is. streetcar is one of my favorite movies.

i suppose bob always had to depend on the kindness of strangers.


----------



## Nan

I finished this last night. It has a happy ending (no sad section about having to pts your best cat-friend).

Started my next Cat related book. "Hiss & Tell" by Pam Johnson-Bennett. It is stories of some of her cases.


----------

